# window scratched by door frame/something in the door



## alindsay (Jun 26, 2012)

My 2 month old cruze has a vertical 3-4 inch scratch on the drivers side window. I'm positive that there is something in the door that is causing it to scratch when I roll it down. Has anyone else had this problem? Do you think that it will be covered by the warranty (The window and the internal problem)?

Thanks!


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Just curious is it the window thats scratched or the tint?

On my journey i had a small stone / piece of metal .. i mean small that was on the fabric that rest against the window. When i rolled it down one day (auto window) it scratched the whole length of the window from top to bottom.

If it's just the tint you may be able to get the dealer to fix.. if its something inside the door that is scratching and still is you may be able to under warranty. If it was a stone line mying you may be poop outta luck.. i was anyways unless you have a really nice dealer.


Also when i was getting my tint done i told him about my journey. He said one thing he always tell people to do it take an old toothbrush and roll down the window and clean along the sill with it. It'll get rid of anything hiding in between the window and the fabric. Recommend when ya wash the car to do that.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

alindsay said:


> My 2 month old cruze has a vertical 3-4 inch scratch on the drivers side window. I'm positive that there is something in the door that is causing it to scratch when I roll it down. Has anyone else had this problem? Do you think that it will be covered by the warranty (The window and the internal problem)?
> 
> Thanks!


Pictures?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

alindsay said:


> My 2 month old cruze has a vertical 3-4 inch scratch on the drivers side window. I'm positive that there is something in the door that is causing it to scratch when I roll it down. Has anyone else had this problem? Do you think that it will be covered by the warranty (The window and the internal problem)?
> 
> Thanks!




alindsay,
I would suggest that you contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. In order to determine if it will be covered under the warranty you need to have the dealer diagnose the issue for you. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

For a glass polish, if it's not too deep, go to Autozone & get their "windshield cleam & prep kit" for two bucks.

It has a white powder that I think is cerium oxide.
I used it on mine to remove a heavy etching. After the issue causing the prob os fixed


----------

